# No sound - vista, wmp, itunes (HELP!)



## impneedshelp (Dec 21, 2007)

I bought my HP laptop three months ago. When it was first setup, the music/sound played fine. After a while, no sound would play. I called HP and Microsoft support, they made me reformat my entire computer. The sound came back but went away again. I've formated my computer numerous times - same patten. Maybe window updates screwed something up?...

I can't hear sound when I try to play mp3s in any sound device (wmp, itunes, winamp). I can't hear anything when I stream a wmp file from the internet - I see the video, but hear no sound. I can't even play a CD.

I tried a codec package - no luck there.

Any suggestions?
Please help - formating my computer doesn't seem to be the best solution everytime I want to play music.


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

First thing I would try is go to HP's site and find your model laptop and download then reinstall the sound card drivers (make sure they are for vista). They might have an update on their site that fixes a possible conflict with a windows update.


----------



## impneedshelp (Dec 21, 2007)

When I called HP, they made me download all of the current drivers, etc. Didn't work - all of the drivers are up to date. That is when they made me reformat.


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

Ah. I have seen this happen in the new HP notebooks more then once. Theres only so much you can do past reinstalling drivers. Hopefully someone else will chime in with an idea. Sorry I couldn't help. That time I ran into this, I told client to return it or install XP. 

XP > VISTA


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00820207&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=&product=3295734


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

It does definitely sound like a driver issue and it's probably something fixable without the need to format and reinstall.

When you look in your Device Management console, do you see any errors/alerts?

- Click Start -> Run -> type:
devmgmt.msc
- Click OK
- Click View -> Show hidden devices
- Scroll through the list and make a note of anything with an exclamation mark or arrow on it and post back your results please


----------



## impneedshelp (Dec 21, 2007)

There's an exclamation point next to "Conexant 23880 Video Capture (Blackbird NTSC Dual Input)"


----------



## drenched (Dec 27, 2007)

I think I may have the same or at least a similar problem as you and also need help. I have a HP dv6244 laptop with Vista, and the sound worked fine until recently. 

But now, here's my sound problem: the normal windows sounds (i.e. startup, shut down, angry sound when you click something other than "Okay") are fine, and I can hear sound fine streaming from internet browsers & video. BUT whenever I try to play a CD, DVD, or video/mp3 file from my hard drive in any of my players there's no sound. If I try to play a video in window's media player, I get this message "Windows Media Player cannot access the file. The file might be in use, you might not have access to the computer where the file is stored, or your proxy settings might not be correct." and closes. When I try to play an mp3 or video with any other software (media monkey, limewire, VLC, Samsung media studio, jetaudio...) it doesn't give me an error message, but there is no sound either.

I tried the devmgmt.msc thing and there are no exclamation/error icons.

Anybody know what to do?


----------



## impneedshelp (Dec 21, 2007)

Drenched, 
that is the same problem I'm having
no solution yet - please let me know if you get a solution


----------



## drenched (Dec 27, 2007)

BUMP. Still having this problem. Does anyone know why some sound works and some doesn't on my hp pavillion dv6244 laptop with vista? (scroll up to my previous post to see my problem). Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks.

~d


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi impneedshelp :wave:

Hi too drenched :wave:

Try to check the Playback Devices. You can do so by:

1. Right click on speaker icon on the bottom right corner (beside clock)
2. Choose *Playback Devices*
3. Highlight the *Speakers* on there
4. Click *Set Default*
5. Is it working now? :smile:


----------



## mcmuffin222 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey! I had this same problem with my laptop. It happened a while after I did an optional sound update from HP Udater. I can't quite remember what it was called but when i uninstalled it, my audio worked perfectly.


----------



## irishiz1412 (Apr 27, 2008)

I had this problem, it's a problem with the Conexant High Definition Audio driver update that installs some kind of enhancement with it. Go to Control Panel > Sound > double click the picture of the headphone/internal speaker> click the "Enhancements" tab, check the "disable all enhancements" box.

This should solve your problem:smile:


----------



## drenched (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you guys SO much for your help! My laptop now has sound 
Here's what I did:
I went to playback devices, and opened properties for headphones/internal speakers, then theres this subsection conexant high definition audio & I opened properties for that, and then there was an option to roll back to previous drivers, and thats what i hit. Restarted & voila, sound!!

You guys rock! =D


----------

